# Website with ROUND GRAVEL?



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

I am looking for *round gravel* for my new tank.

Something that looks like the pictures in this thread: http://www.plecofanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15072&highlight=round+gravel

Does anyone know where I can find this online? Any website that sells it or something similar?

I don't care what color!

I can't seem to find it at my LFS's.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ive never seen substrate like that before but it looks sweet.

PS i could stare at that guys avatar all day long:lol:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm...weird.
I don't think it's gravel. I think it's something called "Bio-beads" but I can't remember who makes it. It's for canister filters.

It kinda looks like "Floam" without the colored goo, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

> It kinda looks like "Floam" without the colored goo, eh


It does! It looks cool though. That is one huge pleco!


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Hmmm...weird.
> I don't think it's gravel. I think it's something called "Bio-beads" but I can't remember who makes it. It's for canister filters.
> 
> It kinda looks like "Floam" without the colored goo, eh?


Would the biobeads make a safe substrate, then? It does indeed look like floam without the goo.

The person, StiffMeister, who has this substrate said he bought it as "course sand" though. Hrmmm.

...I looked online but I couldn't find biobeads online, either...could anyone provide me with a link?


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I read further down on that forum and he stated *"Mandy, it is indeed perfectly round sand, in larger grains. it looks like styrofoam indeed but it makes sure the cats cant hurt their mouths"* but of course I have no idea where they got it from either. sorry, just thought i'd post what was written further down on that page. It does look pretty cool though.  
~jamie


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

Looks to me to be glass beads made for sad blasting metal (though the ones in the picture look a little larger than I've seen before).

Would small glass beads work (they are round, and come in different colors. yellow = one size, red = one size, blue = one size, etc.)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glass on glass is not a good idea. You'll end up with a scratched tank.


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

Good point, I didn't think about that.

I guess you could go with the rounds sand then. I think it's only offered in brown (natural sand color) and black.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*Red Sea makes a substrate for planted thanks that is perfectly round, and a light brown in color. It's not easy to find though, and when you do...it is pricey. I had some given to me...and it's really nice stuff. But have yet to find it someplace where I could afford it. Found it one place local...32.00 a bag...took me 3 bags that was given to me for a 40 gal tank. 

Hope that helps someone.

Kathy *


----------

